# Sticky  SDX and AntimodeCinema Specials



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Over the next days we will be adding a number of new SKUs to the database which will include the DSPeaker AntimodeCinema bundled with any product item containing either an SDX10 or SDX12.

Stay tuned.

Bob


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The first SKUs have now been loaded and there are more on the way.

Please also note that upgrades to the Antimode 8033S-II or the Dual Core 2.0 are also available.

Bob


----------

